# What lens should I use at my first Fashion Show?



## Sampson (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have my first fashion show shoot this Thursday and I am wondering what lens should I use and what settings?

The body that I have is: Canon t3i

Lenses:
Canon EFS 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 II
Canon EF 85mm USM f/1.8

Flash:
Canon 430exII

Accessories:
Monopod

Battery Grip

I am wondering what settings to use?

I have been told to keep the Shutter speed between 1/200-500, F/stop 2.8-4.0,AI servo, spot metering, and Iso no more than 800 due to the noise and because the t3i does not do well in low light.


I am not sure if I will be allowed to use a flash.

Any suggestions and tips.


----------



## Sampson (Oct 10, 2012)

Can anyone help?


----------



## Menace (Oct 10, 2012)

Check with the organizers whether flash is allowed. If you're not allowed to use flash, high(er) ISOs will have to do. Will your images be on a web site or are prints required and how big? Reduce noise in PP as much as possible.

From looking at your lenses, I'd suggest 85 1.8 - assuming there will be enough room to shoot with your crop body.


----------



## Sampson (Oct 10, 2012)

The organizers has not replied to my email about being able to use a flash. I am aiming for prints because if I am able to sell the images then I would like the quality to be there. I may rent a 24-70 L.


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 10, 2012)

If I were you, I'd bring the 50mm and 85mm. You can put your 55-250 in your backpack just in case you need a longer lens. Since this is a fashion show, if you're sitting far enough, you don't need the 18-55. The 50mm and 85mm should work great in low light. Use a flash if you can. If you can use it off-camera, it will be better. Since you're using a T3I, I suggest you bring also a remote and a monopod to get those high-angled shots relative to model's faces.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sampson said:


> The organizers has not replied to my email about being able to use a flash. I am aiming for prints because if I am able to sell the images then I would like the quality to be there. I may rent a 24-70 L.



If you're renting, why not a f2.8 lens (24-70/70-200)? Maybe you can find out how far you'll be off to get the correct zoom range. Esp. if other pros around they might not even take you for serious (or even might get aggressive) if you've got gear like the amateur from next door. Otherwise the 50/1.8 & 85/1.8 with monopod to compensate for the missing IS sound ok (though the 50mm is not very sharp @open aperture), but if the models are moving you might have to crop (= even more noise).



Sampson said:


> I have been told to keep the Shutter speed between 1/200-500, F/stop 2.8-4.0,AI servo, spot metering, and Iso no more than 800 due to the noise and because the t3i does not do well in low light.



I also thought about trying something like this with my 60d, but really with the 18mp sensor & shooting for prints this is exactly what you need a ff body + f2.8 zooms for (= big $$$). You might be ok with web-size & iso3200, but other than that the shutter speed might get too low.

With flash & shutter above 1/250s you'll need to use hss (only possible on hot-shoe, not with built-in flash as controller) and your 430ex2 might not have enough power, esp. for multiple shots (that's what you need a 580ex-type with external power pack for). And did you try af servo with your camera before? It really sucks, you might be better off with one-shot when the models stop & pose. Spot metering is very dicy, too, because of the very limited dynamic range of the aps-c sensor esp. at high iso - so if the camera catches a too dark spot the highlights could blow.

But really, maybe I'm too pessimistic, let us know how it went!


----------



## PeterJ (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't want to dampen this, I'm only an enthusiast myself and I'd jump at doing it, but it sounds to me a lot like some sort of low budget fashion show and they'll probably invite 20+ random photographers without payment and hope they get some good shots? I think go for it for the experience, but not so sure under those circumstances I'd bother renting anything in the hope of getting a few sales. I'd probably just plan on taking the 50 and 85, and maybe 55-250 packed away in case you are stuck up the back.


----------



## Sampson (Oct 10, 2012)

I forgot to mention - I am still a beginner, so I use what I have and do what I can with it. 

PeterJ - It is the Denver Fashion Weekend which is a two day event. That is the main reason why I am going, is for the experience.

Marsu42 - I meant f2.8 24-70 lens - I agree, I need to stand my ground and not get pushed around.

verysimplejason - I do not have a remote 

I wil post up a link of a few images sometime after the event.


----------



## Sampson (Oct 10, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/50657165

This will be the catwalk.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Oct 11, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> And did you try af servo with your camera before? It really sucks, you might be better off with one-shot when the models stop & pose. Spot metering is very dicy, too, because of the very limited dynamic range of the aps-c sensor esp. at high iso - so if the camera catches a too dark spot the highlights could blow.



+1

Go with the 50 and 85, one shot, bring lots of media and shoot a lot. Do you have a second battery? If not, keep the chimping to a minimum.


----------



## Sampson (Oct 11, 2012)

Okay, do you suggest me renting a EF 24-70mm f/2.8L lens?
I have two extra batteries and I mainly use a sandisk extreme 64gb sdxc.


----------



## MatthewLewis (Oct 11, 2012)

The 50 and 85 are for sure your best bets. If I were you, and this is just my opinion since you are a beginner, I would make sure I knew exactly how long the runway is. I say this because if you know your lenses, the angle of view for each, it will give you a great idea of where you need to stand in order to get the shots you want or need. Don't overlook this... hope you understood what I meant as I am outside, freezing, having a cig and my mind... well, may be frozen too. If you can use your flash you should be golden. Remember, shutter speeds of 1/250th and faster will freeze motion. Follow that rule and you will be fine. As for not being taken seriously... who cares? If you are serious about doing a good job, you will... no matter your equipment. Get the shots you need to get and don't be afraid to get creative... shots of the footwear when all the models come out at the end... that kind of thing. The models are going to rock... and you too my friend, will rock it as well.

Good luck.


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 11, 2012)

What kind of fashion shoot is it?
(maybe you'll need something with waterproof sealing  )


----------



## Sampson (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you all for your advice! I am still waiting for a reply if I can use a flash or not, but I will probably arrive an hour or two earlier so hopefully they are doing a rehersal so I can figure out settings and such. Thursday night is a Fashion Show/ Make up Show and Saturday night is a hair Fashion show - it is the Denver Fashion Show - for the international people it is in the state of Colorado, USA.


----------



## PavelR (Oct 11, 2012)

I recommend renting 70-200/2.8 IS II - usable for prints from F3.5-4.5 and exposure with flash - min sync time (1/160 - 1/200) [w/o flash 1/320 - 1/500]. I also recommend rent flash battery pack - recycle time from 4 AA are too slow.
Manual Camera settings is the best for changing background. (Spot metering does not usually help me...) I use only flash exposure compensation - direct flash: -1/3 (-2/3), bounced flash: +1/3 (0)
(Flash is not usually forbidden even on TV broadcasted shows.)
(I use monopod only with 200/2 to help handle the weight ;-) )
Examples (w flash):
First part 70-200, second 200/2
http://galerie.rezny.net/thumbnails.php?album=175
85/1.8:
http://galerie.rezny.net/thumbnails.php?album=164
70-200+200
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1591854950701.2074840.1065693869&type=1&l=ac9e09898a
70-200
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1676464905897.2082652.1065693869&type=1&l=790090f610


----------



## Sampson (Oct 11, 2012)

Credit: 303 Magazine

Here is the venue/ runway


----------



## PavelR (Oct 11, 2012)

It is pretty bad layout - audience close to the runway end, thus the best place to shoot is the same as the picture is taken from, but it looks like it is needed longer FL from this place (200-300mm) and it is too far to use flash...


----------



## PeterJ (Oct 11, 2012)

Agreed layout looks crappy. At least on a positive note if they're taking video like the Vimeo clip you posted during the event at least the lighting should be better than this shot of the layout. I'd probably rent a 70-200mm F2.8 L IS II out of the affordable options, I think looking at that 24-70 would be too short.


----------



## PavelR (Oct 11, 2012)

Video:
Good news: No shadows in the eyes, floor of light & single / unobtrusive color, single color lights 
Bad news: At least 1EV difference on the runway end between top and bottom of the models.
I'm not able to figure out the absolute amount of the light, but looks like ISO 1250-1600, F 3.2, 1/320-1/500s [in my eyes] not good for prints, unless you use 1dx


----------



## Sampson (Oct 11, 2012)

I think the picture was taken from the second floor - where the technical people will be at, so I won't be there.
Yeah- all those white seats are for the vips, but where would you pick a good location.


----------



## PavelR (Oct 11, 2012)

Sampson said:


> I think the picture was taken from the second floor - where the technical people will be at, so I won't be there.
> Yeah- all those white seats are for the vips, but where would you pick a good location.


I would try to get to that technical zone - sometimes it is possible and use 200/2 or 300/2.8 depending on distance.
In general the best place is several meters in the front of the end of the runway and enough high to minimize impact of the first line of vip heads. Sometimes it is possible to get chair or table to stand on it.
But I think that in the front of the runway will be some reserved space for photographers and videographers. It is hard to tell if there is another good place...

Sometimes it is interesting to shoot the return path with strong back light, but not the whole show for sure and there is no chance to get posing photo, which I like the most, thus I always try to get to the front of the runway...


----------



## Sampson (Oct 11, 2012)

I will see what I can do, but I rented a 24-70mm so I can take groups shots and I also rented the 70-200mm


----------



## Sampson (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 14, 2012)

Sampson said:


> I will see what I can do, but I rented a 24-70mm so I can take groups shots and I also rented the 70-200mm



Unfortunately the jpegs you posted miss all exif data - but how do you think it turned out yourself (speaking of iso noise/banding and low shutter speeds)?


----------



## Sampson (Oct 14, 2012)

All of the images were shot with a 70-200mm, I love the lens, but most of the shots were shot at 1/500 iso 400-800, no flash, lighting balance set at tungsten, and metering was between partial and evaluative. I personally think the images turned out great, but I will provide a link with all of the images after I go through them.


----------



## Sampson (Oct 19, 2012)

All of the images of the fashion show that I shot are posted here www.facebook.com/sampsonleungphotography


----------



## Bosman (Oct 22, 2012)

70-200LII for the runway would be my choice and if you can use an 85 but 70-200 will allow flex without compromise and you will def get the shot in focus with the 70-200 as it rarely misses a shot. 24-70 won't be enough focal length for that scenario.


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 25, 2012)

Sampson said:


>



Just noticed now... Why is it your focus is better and a lot sharper when the model doesn't wear anything except paint?


----------



## tron (Oct 29, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> Just noticed now... Why is it your focus is better and a lot sharper when the model doesn't wear anything except paint?


The zoom lens got excited ;D


----------

